# vacation in Iquitos, Peru this week



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey guys
I am on vacation in my 2nd home in Lima,Peru 
and my brother decided to take a quick 4 day trip out to the Amazon. since we never been there and have alot of connections there it was easy to fly out and be there in about 1:30 or so.

anyway the animal there are outrageous and Piranha fishing is Super Super Hard, it took us a while to figure out how to catch them. no way in hell was this the same as trout or bass







LOL
anyway after all that it was time to eat







I was the only one that wanted to try it and loved it I would explain it as a very tender white meat some what tasty alone, not like taliapia or corvina etc or other white fishes.

I also have 3 large black Rhoms, wow 2 are monsters at 14+inch. looking at them across the room now they are huge and cant wait to have it back in the states, thats the hard part putting them on the plane. its not easy and most likely keep one and sell the other 2 on ebay or something. anyway uploading some pixs.im tired as hell 
p.s cayman vs piranha video when back in states next week.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

my internet here is killing me 
uploading super slow


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Iam soooooo jealous of you right now.







Maybe you'll score an 18 incher while you are down there.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Lol my address is ..... lol haha nice man amazing what river are you on >


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

kelrx8 said:


> Hey guys
> I am on vacation in my 2nd home in Lima,Peru
> and my brother decided to take a quick 4 day trip out to the Amazon. since we never been there and have alot of connections there it was easy to fly out and be there in about 1:30 or so.
> 
> ...


I know a former sponsor here had his supplier in Iquitos. Maybe you could find out who those suppliers are there and help you out with shipping? IDK, just a suggestion to help get your rhoms back home to the states. Gonna be tough though with their sizes.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks 
rio itaya and rioo nanay
and yes i think george has a tour of his own down here every year. i really dont know him well enough to ask him for his help.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Dinner is served!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lets see those rhoms...?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, thats awesome, keep the pics coming


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

i'd luv to take a trip like that.....emmmmm little garlic and butter on those bad boys emmmmmmm lol


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

kelrx8 said:


> thanks
> rio itaya and rioo nanay
> and yes i think george has a tour of his own down here every year. i really dont know him well enough to ask him for his help.


I would have these with a side of freshly sliced tomatoes, diced onions and some good old fashioned South American rice!


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

sadly the rhoms couldnt make it 
it was about 6hrs away from Iquitos and the airport wasnt to thrilled about shipping animals like that 
LAN airlines








anyway I froze them and have them with me now, its sad they are very nice size. pics in the morning about to hit the town few days left here. 
thanks everyone. 
p.s theres no butter or garlic out there LOL not to mention we had no electricity and no hot water,only water was amazon water. 
I also have a picture of me with a 90+ pound anaconda and a tarantula,cayman not sure if you guys wanna see that ??



Doktordet said:


> thanks
> rio itaya and rioo nanay
> and yes i think george has a tour of his own down here every year. i really dont know him well enough to ask him for his help.


I would have these with a side of freshly sliced tomatoes, diced onions and some good old fashioned South American rice!
[/quote]

lol had it with everything above except the tomato
still very tasty


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

yes we sure doo !!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

kelrx8 said:


>


Bottom one looks like a Serrulatus.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the fish on the plate do not look very filling???


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks i been trying to figure out what it was I knew it was a serra but maybe guess juvi Rhom.
and not very filling at all it was more of give it a shot


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

waldron said:


> yes we sure doo !!!!


kool
heres some quick uploads for tonight more when i get back and alot of rhom pixs when I am home in NJ 
as long as customs or airport secuirty dont stop me for there razor sharp teeth.










I look like a spokesperson !!

















err wanted to upload one more but photobucket us acting up


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like ur havn fun down there dude, good stuff!

Take more pics dude, show me when u come back.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn im jealous


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Extremely cool thread...
Great pics...
What an experience!

You are without a doubt the envy of everybody on this site!

Please, keep the pictures coming!

(I'd do the 'cheers-beers' smiley here, but I'm banned from them... so I'll give ya a 'thumbs-up' instead.)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

GOod stuff man. That must have been exciting!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow! Nice trip. Got to upload more pics please!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

curly said:


> Wow! Nice trip. Got to upload more pics please!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I just envisioned that anaconda wrapping around you and killing you...

nice pics


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

more pics more pics


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

cool this thing is still alive HEHE.

will do I got some more pics on my brothers camera. the anaconda was just fed that morning a large chicken,damn I cant believe I missed that. now that would of been a video









well my piranha's made it thru customs I told them it was gift and and going to be used as a souvenior.customs nowdoesnt allow exotic animals to be exported out of the country,they are all of couse stuffed now
but suckers are big it was ashame but I had no choice, I will take a picture of them tonight on top of my 52inch tv and they still look big. I also stuffed a beautiful red belly maybe 6inch.much better than any U.S stuffed piranah I have but I will show you guys all the pics for you to compare.
Thanks again guys, I really took those pics to share the experience with you guys.the first sign of a piranha out there and my eyes lit up I told my guide that I need to have pictures to show my U.s Friends and he planned the fishing day.
piranha passion is exciting 
and since it doesnt come easy to us we look for that. in the jungle they are respected but its like a goldfish what we see everyday. you would be amazed how much a 15inch rhom goes for= 50 soles about $17 dollars. I dont really want to get into details cause I know some suppliers sell fish from there here. but in there case they are live animals no easy task.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

fyi
in case you are in the wild







and come across one

hold it the same way I did under neck and tail.kind of like a tree would.
NO pressue ,my brother added pressure and Well the animal thought it was either fighting back or a meal. you basically have to cradle it or simply hold it, in no way did it want you to try to tame it his mistake. now if starts to wrap around you run cause that thing is powerful and very heavy.
p.s I have a pic of it peeing and pooin on my brother. tonight ! I think its the Live chicken it had.



ICEE said:


> I just envisioned that anaconda wrapping around you and killing you...
> 
> nice pics


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

sorry dudes jetlag put me dead asleep last night.
I will try for some more tonight.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Dude you had a Sloth on you? Those are such amazingly cute Animals and so slow moving.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

yea but they are scary as hell looking 
till you pick one up, then it wouldnt let go. I think her name was maria she was like a 3year old kid


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Very cool pics man! Shame you couldnt ship the rhoms alive back to the USA. Those things are BIG!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, it seems like you had quite a great time in Peru... I'm envious of you.

Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Im not sure why you were not like going camra happy times like that don't happen often and you should have taken a ton of pics wile you were there......... but there nice anyways


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

nah guys I did take a bunch of pics 
I am trying to upload them but so busy after getting back. my rhoms are from 8-15inch. i will update with some parrots pictures and scenary pics. not to mention swimming in the amazon with pink dolphins !! yup pink and dolphins in fresh water. out of this world.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

awaiting thoes pics


----------

